# Dave's Naturally Healthy Dog Food



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

My local feed store started stocking Dave's Naturally Healthy dog food, both canned and dry.

Dave's Pet Food

Here are the ingredients for the Naturally Healthy Adult Dog dry kibble:

Lamb, Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Ground White Rice, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Rice Bran, Tomato Pomace, Beet Pulp, *Yogurt*, *Farmer's Cheese*, *Dried Skimmed Milk*, Menhaden Fish Oil, Canola, Dried Kelp, Potassium Chloride, *Dried Egg Product*, Brewers Yeast, Green Peas, Garlic Powder, Yucca Schidigera, Choline Chloride, Beets, Spinach, Parsley, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bacillus Subtilus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Zinc Sulphate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Sulphate, Manganese Sulphate, Manganese Proteinate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Cobalt Proteinate, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Copper Sulphate, Vitamin D Supplement, Cobalt Carbonate, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Rosemary Extract, Folic Acid and Sodium Selenite.

In my opinion it doesn't look all that wonderful and it contains more dairy products than I've ever seen in kibble before.

However, the store manager tells me that this stuff is selling quite well.

The canned 95% meats are decent and I would feed those. But I would not feed this kibble.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

at best, a middle of the road grain inclusive food. 

selling well is never a beacon of quality to me...after all, the store i go to that sells evo, orijen, instinct, etc... still sells tons of pedigree and science diet. unless its being pushed by advertising in the store or is really cheap, i dont know what would draw people to it.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I definitely wouldn't recommend it to anyone. It contains ~4 species appropriate ingredients.


----------

